# Ghosts?



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey guys was just wondering if any of you have had any weird experiences doesn't have to be with you seeing a ghost but anything just weird you couldn't explain? Has anyone ever had weird things you couldn't explain happen while tending to your plants? I would like to know thanks guys


----------



## the chef (Mar 19, 2010)

Um.......yeah i once farted with no smell! On a good day i can clear a high school!......or were you talking something different?


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 19, 2010)

this one time...at band camp....


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 19, 2010)

lol jeez guys lol


----------



## leafminer (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes. When I was working in Africa. A guy died on the hotel steps and I wasn't able to revive him. I saw his ghost several times. Not only me, but the guy who was working with me saw him too. I have no explanation for it.


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 19, 2010)

sometimes i like to get sooooo high till i see things..lol.. like super super high=]


----------



## the chef (Mar 19, 2010)

OOOhhhh that's what ya mean ryder! Ok was in the flower"bath"room amd heard a fart...even smelled it...when i turned around no one was there! Spooky and harsh!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 19, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> OOOhhhh that's what ya mean ryder! Ok was in the flower"bath"room amd heard a fart...even smelled it...when i turned around no one was there! Spooky and harsh!



LOL hahahahahahahahaha yea thats happened to me too but it could have been me lol


----------



## the chef (Mar 19, 2010)

How would ya classify that slient but dead?


----------



## MeatnCheese (Mar 19, 2010)

Seen? no.

Heard yes.  My gf and I went out to see a movie a few months ago and decided to leave a digital voice recorder on the stairs inside of my mothers house.  We were house sitting at the time.  I plopped the device right in the middle of the stair case, and we walked out the door.  No one else home, and it was about 10 pm.  I beeped the horn of my truck so that I knew on the recorder that we had left the driveway.

We came back almost 3 hours later, the dvr was still recording, so I hooked it up to my PC and copied it.  I sat there listening to my pc, while my gf put on headphones and listened to the DVR.  Within 15 minutes we started hearing footsteps in the house.  Some were near the stairs, while others were upstairs (I know the house well enough to know the difference).

A little bit into the recording one of the door handles in inside of the house started turning (you can hear it plain as day) and the door swung open, and then closed again.  The doors inside the house make a distinctive sound.  They are a hollow wood, probably about 50 years old, and I have NEVER heard any one else's house sound like them.

This wasn't the first thing in that house I have experienced though, I have woken up to someone screaming my name, just to jump out of bed toss on some PJ bottoms and check out each room.  No one home but me. (I was living there at the time).  I also heard someone walk down the stairs inside (same stairs I put the DVR on) so i wipped my head over to see who it was...no one. I got up, everyone was still in bed.  I heard each stair on the case make its distinctive sound as if someone were putting pressure on  them one at a time.

Its a fun house sometimes.  I enjoy creepy stuff.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 19, 2010)

Sometimes, like all the time, I come outta there sticky, stinky and half blind.


----------



## nvthis (Mar 19, 2010)

I was in an outdoor patch by myself late one night years ago. It was pretty secluded, you know, difficult to get to. I was just standing there when all of a sudden there was this huge bright flash. For a millisecond everything around me was lit up like day time. It was like a big camera flash or something electrical arcing or lightning or something but absolutely no noise. It was hot, dry, typical California summer. There were no clouds in the sky, no power lines for at least a mile and the flash was too overwhelming for a camera. I freaked the hell out and recklessly ran to the top of the canyon in a dead sprint in pitch black. I didn't have a clue what had just happened. The flash was so quick that I even began to question if I had really seen anything at all, but I kept moving. I was scared to death that I was about to get anal probed by some little green dudes or something. My heart has never raced so hard. I could hear my pulse in my throat when I opened my mouth. It was just crazy.

I felt really weird about going back to that patch, and two days later made sure that I went back in the day time. Nothing. Nothing changed. No further incidents and the season finished up just fine.


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 19, 2010)

" I see dead people "


----------



## ishnish (Mar 19, 2010)

hey nvthis, I saw the same flash before in my ol suburban neighborhood.  it was around 2am. not a cloud in the sky, no planes, no UFOs...  it was strange, but lucky me I wasn't in the middle of nowhere so i wasn't worried bout the anal probe at all


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 19, 2010)

oh no, anal probe...i just lost my lunch.


----------



## the chef (Mar 19, 2010)

Auuughhhh!!! i told the proctologist i wanted a "bud" light!


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Mar 19, 2010)

This one time when i was younger...I heard this clawing on a wood floor outside my door...then in the morning their were scratches on the floor and door....

And we didn't have a dog or cat at that time...

SPPPPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO-----KEY!!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 19, 2010)

I dreamed I was standing out in a field, and there was this huge  satellite dish stickin' out of my butt. And there were hundreds of cows  and aliens, and then I went up on the ship, and Scott Baio gave me  pinkeye.  (Cartman)


----------



## the chef (Mar 19, 2010)

Man you people smoke some good herb!


----------



## the chef (Mar 19, 2010)

Artski........damn!:rofl:


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Mar 19, 2010)

Finkle is Einhorn.......Einhorn is Finkle.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 19, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Artski........damn!:rofl:



Southpark, chef lmao


----------



## nvthis (Mar 19, 2010)

ishnish said:
			
		

> hey nvthis, I saw the same flash before in my ol suburban neighborhood. it was around 2am. not a cloud in the sky, no planes, no UFOs... it was strange, but lucky me I wasn't in the middle of nowhere so i wasn't worried bout the anal probe at all


 
That be it right there brother! I was standing there thinking about how I wished I was catfishin'.. Off on a total daydream, and then that crap happens.. To say I was caught off guard would be a gross understatement it was like taking a punch in the chest..


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 19, 2010)

Heemhoff17 said:
			
		

> This one time when i was younger...I heard this clawing on a wood floor outside my door...then in the morning their were scratches on the floor and door....
> 
> And we didn't have a dog or cat at that time...
> 
> SPPPPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO-----KEY!!



Lol that is really weird hahaha:holysheep:


----------

